# [APP][TOOLS] Anti Spy Mobile



## pandata000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi Rootz!  A new member here. Want to present my app here. I hope you will find it useful.

*Anti Spy Mobile* is a an Android scanner that detects and removes spyware apps on your Android device. 

*Features:
=================*
- detects well-known spy apps (Spy Mobile, GravityMobile Spy, Highster Mobile, EasySpy, etc).
- analyzes the permissions and intent events of all installed apps
- app score base on the analysis warns for suspicious apps
- super fast scanner

*A good FREE scanner if you suspect that your phone is spied or just want to check if there are any applications with spy-able permissions. *

PRO version includes automatic background scanner, notifications in status bar, installed date, define a list of safe apps. 

Requires: Android 2+

































Free version: https://play.google.....tispycell.free
More info: http://www.antispycell.com


----------



## pandata000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Last version updates - 1.7.3 Free & 1.5.6 PRO version:

- [UPDATE] Memory usage optimization - less memory usage in background
- [UPDATE] Hard scroll on applications list reported on some devices - FIXED
- [UPDATE] Spyware definitions update


----------



## pandata000 (Jul 12, 2012)

[UPDATE] Anti Spy Mobile (both free & PRO versions) are now localized to German, French & Spanish languages (English is default).


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

Would you expand spyware to include adware? third party ads across every device and platform is the epitome of spying!


----------

